# Still gettin’em



## ausable_steelhead

Steel have slowed right up since the cold. However, there most certainly was a late push of Atlantic’s and the spent fish we’re getting are beautiful and clean. 

Despite the spawning process and ice water taking a lot of their fight, they’re still fun to catch. It doesn’t really get old watching one peel off and chase down your bait. Some you can see, some you can’t...


----------



## fishrod

Very nice fish, but dude you need a new bag on your net.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

fishrod said:


> Very nice fish, but dude you need a new bag on your net.


 you just saved him from losing a 10 pounder lol


----------



## ausable_steelhead

That net performs flawlessly lol. The rim is bent too. That thing has been around no doubt.


----------



## andyotto

ausable_steelhead said:


> That net performs flawlessly lol. The rim is bent too. That thing has been around no doubt.


That net looks like it’s just getting broken in. 
Way to go man. Pretty fish.


----------



## Martin Looker

I made the bag on my net way back when they said a 14 inch handle and a certain size hoop. They weren't big enough for the salmon . So I made one out of heavy net twine and made it deep. The ones with the plastic bags would rip when you netted a big fish. They haven't ripped mine.


----------



## Erik

Pretty ones!

I might make it out for one more trip before the new year. "maybe" IDK. Its supposed to be pretty cold. But I have Saturday free, spawn bags tied up in the fridge, rods are in my truck, waders sitting on the boot dryer by the back door.
Just wish it wasn't going to be so cold!!!


----------



## mfs686

Erik said:


> Pretty ones!
> 
> I might make it out for one more trip before the new year. "maybe" IDK. Its supposed to be pretty cold. But I have Saturday free, spawn bags tied up in the fridge, rods are in my truck, waders sitting on the boot dryer by the back door.
> Just wish it wasn't going to be so cold!!!


It was. Lost two fish because of a frozen reel and iced up guides.


----------



## Fishndude

Frozen reels suck. I always cringe when I see pics of guys with any kind of reel lying in the water, while they hold a fish they just caught. 

You need to open that reel up, and let the inside dry out. Take a sideplate off. 

I fished some spots on the lower river, Sunday. Not a bite. It was nice to get out, though.


----------



## mfs686

Fishndude said:


> Frozen reels suck. I always cringe when I see pics of guys with any kind of reel lying in the water, while they hold a fish they just caught.
> 
> You need to open that reel up, and let the inside dry out. Take a sideplate off.
> 
> I fished some spots on the lower river, Sunday. Not a bite. It was nice to get out, though.


My own fault, wasn't paying attention and I dunked my reel breaking ice off the guides. Couple minutes later I had a take and then a lot of thrashing. Tried to pull the line out to break the ice lock but it was to late. Fish gone.


----------



## Martin Looker

Just pee on it that will melt the ice.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

We floated the upper, and fished a couple spots for steelhead. Nada. We ended up chasing Atlantic’s, going 4-6. Quite a few still in the river.


----------



## Erik

Curious, how does one go about targeting Atlantics on the Ausable? I obviously dont have a clue because I've only caught a couple over the last few years. 
Is it a sight fishing thing like find them on the gravel or is it some special rig or type of bait? 

I tend to be attracted to working eddies, logs, and steep undercut banks this time of year. This is where I always seem to find the steelhead in fall and winter. 
I'm thinking the Atlantics must like different type of water or something???


----------



## Aidan Zubak

Hey guys I’ve been fishing the Clinton for a couple weeks and haven’t caught crap. Was thinking driving 2 hours and going up to the rifle river. What general stretch holds steelhead? Like for the Clinton it’s everything downstream of yates dam. I don’t want any specifics. I just want to make sure I don’t jump in above where they don’t go


----------



## oaksrus

Aidan Zubak said:


> Hey guys I’ve been fishing the Clinton for a couple weeks and haven’t caught crap. Was thinking driving 2 hours and going up to the rifle river. What general stretch holds steelhead? Like for the Clinton it’s everything downstream of yates dam. I don’t want any specifics. I just want to make sure I don’t jump in above where they don’t go


With the freezing temps I would think that the rifle not fishable.


----------



## Fishndude

I am about 30 miles north of there, and it was 9* overnight. The Rifle will probably be slushy today. I am probably going to drive over it in a bit, so I'll report an update later, if I do.


----------



## Martin Looker

Only one way to find out. Road trip.


----------



## Fishndude

Sorry I didn't report yesterday. The Rifle could probably be fished in a few select spots. But mostly it was iced-up when I went over, and past it. It was open at the bridge in Omer, but you don't fish for Steelhead there. You couldn't float it at all - way too much ice.


----------



## Aidan Zubak

Thanks for the report Fishndude I appreciate it. Just for future reference, downstream of what point is considered steelhead water?


----------



## Fishndude

Steelhead can be in all parts of the Rifle, although maybe not in all parts, all of the time. I'd say most Steelhead fishing is down from around Ogemaw Lake, downstream. Lots of fish are caught within a few miles of Omer, up or downstream.


----------



## gotskunked

I'm not a regular there, but in my limited experiences the steelhead fishing has declined significantly since the Atlantics started returning. My buddy first brought it to my attention and I have to agree. Not sure if its coincidence or other factors involved.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

gotskunked said:


> I'm not a regular there, but in my limited experiences the steelhead fishing has declined significantly since the Atlantics started returning. My buddy first brought it to my attention and I have to agree. Not sure if its coincidence or other factors involved.


The Atlantic runs have done nothing, but help the fall bite on the AS. The classic egg bite is there again, and they stay in fall water longer because of that.

Fall wasnt great this year, but it was steady. It was considerably better than the last two falls. However, since its turned to winter, it's been a struggle. Right around Thanksgiving is when we stopped hitting multiple steelhead every trip.

No one can seem to figure out the return struggles of the AS.


----------



## Mbennie

oaktwng99 said:


> It was present and not fun to deal with...
> 
> River is ever-changing, be sure of water depth under the shore ice before you step on it..


Thanks - I'm going to attempt to fish it in the next few days. I'll respond back with the river conditions.


----------



## GRUNDY

bam981126 said:


> Ye
> yeah my brother in law keeps talking me into going. He grew winter fishing for chrome and we haven’t caught one this fall. He’s hooked up with a couple and his uncle caught a couple. Gotta start making the trip west for the chrome i guess


If ya go West, stay N. I've had fleeting thoughts of hanging it up it's been so slow for me. But I hear enough rumors of the right people in the right place on the right day... I honestly dont think N has been better. Steelhead numbers have got to be significantly lower the past few years.


----------



## mfs686

ausable_steelhead said:


> The Atlantic runs have done nothing, but help the fall bite on the AS. The classic egg bite is there again, and they stay in fall water longer because of that.
> 
> Fall wasnt great this year, but it was steady. It was considerably better than the last two falls. However, since its turned to winter, it's been a struggle. Right around Thanksgiving is when we stopped hitting multiple steelhead every trip.
> 
> No one can seem to figure out the return struggles of the AS.


There is no denying that Lake Huron is not the same lake anymore. Alewives are gone and Lake Trout and Walleye have returned to being the top predators. It's great the the Atlantic's have taken hold and hopefully the Coho will as well but how this will all play out for the Steelhead is anyone's guess.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

mfs686 said:


> There is no denying that Lake Huron is not the same lake anymore. Alewives are gone and Lake Trout and Walleye have returned to being the top predators. It's great the the Atlantic's have taken hold and hopefully the Coho will as well but how this will all play out for the Steelhead is anyone's guess.


The Au Sable was having return issues well before Atlantic salmon were around. A couple smaller NE tribs I fish blow the AS away. I don’t like to say or admit that, but its the truth


----------



## andyotto

ausable_steelhead said:


> The Au Sable was having return issues well before Atlantic salmon were around. A couple smaller NE tribs I fish blow the AS away. I don’t like to say or admit that, but its the truth


After talking to some in the DNR, I think they are beginning to realize this too.


----------



## Fishndude

That empty parking lot for the last 15 years was a clue.


----------



## SJC

andyotto said:


> After talking to some in the DNR, I think they are beginning to realize this too.


I've been preaching it to them for almost 20 years. Used to get looks like I was talking about aliens or bigfoot. We finally have some new blood that is looking beyond the old status quo. I think she's on the right track and genuinely wants to make a difference. Whether she will be allowed to, remains to be seen. It may help that the west side is now seeing some of the same problems that we have been dealing with for some time. Hopefully, we can get it figured so we can get the goof troops back on the Au Sable and off my streams...


----------



## andyotto

Fishndude said:


> That empty parking lot for the last 15 years was a clue.


Whirlpool parking lot has been empty for 15 years?


----------



## ausable_steelhead

andyotto said:


> After talking to some in the DNR, I think they are beginning to realize this too.


Its gotta be predation. I can’t think of any other reason this river gets such a variable return year to year. The small tribs benefit from good natural reproduction, and it shows by the constant chance of double digit hookups, but the AS is embarrassing for 150,000 smolts every spring. 

A good portion do side track into the crick which contributes wild fish. However, the overall steelhead fishery on the Au Sable river is a shadow of even the early 2000’s. 

Atlantic salmon have definitely upped the angler effort in the fall/winter. More boats than normal now. Very few follow no wake, and most just blast around like they’re on the Detroit river. I don’t think better fishing on the big A will pull anymore people from the small water.


----------



## andyotto

ausable_steelhead said:


> Its gotta be predation. I can’t think of any other reason this river gets such a variable return year to year. The small tribs benefit from good natural reproduction, and it shows by the constant chance of double digit hookups, but the AS is embarrassing for 150,000 smolts every spring.
> 
> A good portion do side track into the crick which contributes wild fish. However, the overall steelhead fishery on the Au Sable river is a shadow of even the early 2000’s.
> 
> Atlantic salmon have definitely upped the angler effort in the fall/winter. More boats than normal now. Very few follow no wake, and most just blast around like they’re on the Detroit river. I don’t think better fishing on the big A will pull anymore people from the small water.


I know other tribs in NE lower that had pretty darn good fishing last spring. I remember 2-4 years ago when we had those really cold winters. If I recall several people were upset at the huge swing in river levels and flow. Could that be part of the equation of the dismal Ausable return this fall? To me its hard to compare precrash to post crash levels of steelhead in the Ausable. That said it seems like just in the last 2 years or so the bottom has dropped out of that fishery. The lake fishing has been some of the best I've seen since the crash. Those fish could be and are coming from anywhere in the whole lake system though. I recorded 2 Wisconsin clipped fish in the last 2 years. I'm not a river guy so its a head scratcher to me. I've got several close friends that are. Hopefully we get a decent spring run on the A.


----------



## nighttime

Many times fishing the big man after fish have been stocked I’d watch piles of birds plucking at small fish. Tough to watch knowing their probably eating our stocks. 
Sounds like ausable could have serval issues with stocked survival, predators are probably good part or that and or possibly pfas probably don’t help ether. Hard to know without some independent research to try targeting some of the issues and find ways to manage them. Maybe Dnr should go back to drawing board for stocking plan instead of dumping in more. 150k spring stock, it should be fire steelhead river. Lately have heard of strays up in Tittabaw.


----------



## Fishndude

andyotto said:


> Whirlpool parking lot has been empty for 15 years?


No, at the mouth of the river. Sorry for not being more clear. That parking lot used to be full - maxed, and the public restrooms were open. It's been a minute...


----------



## Fishndude

I honestly think that the naturally reproduced fish out-compete planted fish for food, out in the lakes. The rivers that get much better returns than the heavily planted Ausable, also are cold enough in summer to support Steelhead Parr. I've literally wondered if the presence of PFAS might somehow drive Steelhead away from the Ausable, but that is just idle wondering.

I'll tell you what. When that river was packed with spawning Kings in late October, 20 years ago, it was also packed with tons of big fat Steelhead, that were all cracked-out on eggs. Great times, for sure.


----------



## andyotto

Fishndude said:


> I honestly think that the naturally reproduced fish out-compete planted fish for food, out in the lakes. The rivers that get much better returns than the heavily planted Ausable, also are cold enough in summer to support Steelhead Parr. I've literally wondered if the presence of PFAS might somehow drive Steelhead away from the Ausable, but that is just idle wondering.
> 
> I'll tell you what. When that river was packed with spawning Kings in late October, 20 years ago, it was also packed with tons of big fat Steelhead, that were all cracked-out on eggs. Great times, for sure.


Yeah I certainly remember those days. Good times indeed.


----------



## SJC

andyotto said:


> I know other tribs in NE lower that had pretty darn good fishing last spring. I remember 2-4 years ago when we had those really cold winters. If I recall several people were upset at the huge swing in river levels and flow. Could that be part of the equation of the dismal Ausable return this fall? To me its hard to compare precrash to post crash levels of steelhead in the Ausable. That said it seems like just in the last 2 years or so the bottom has dropped out of that fishery. The lake fishing has been some of the best I've seen since the crash. Those fish could be and are coming from anywhere in the whole lake system though. I recorded 2 Wisconsin clipped fish in the last 2 years. I'm not a river guy so its a head scratcher to me. I've got several close friends that are. Hopefully we get a decent spring run on the A.


Yes, there is still some decent fishing to be had in some of those tribs. There are a several keys to why this is: The fact that they get wild fish, the fact that fish are planted many miles from the lake, the fact that these rivers are cool enough to allow both wild and planted fish to stick around as long as they want, and leave the system when they are ready, not when they have to. I regularly catch last years plants the following winter on these streams. By the time these fish get to the lake, they have a pretty good idea about how this big fish eats little fish thing works. They also have figured out how to find food and are not looking for someone to toss them some pellets. Finally, the part that I think may be most important, they don't all hit the lake at the same time. They trickle down year round, avoiding the dinner bell effect that a large plant close to the lake causes. This is how steelhead are designed and how it is supposed to work. Thousands of steelhead at the river mouth draws every predator for miles and creates a feeding frenzy. Chum. 

The Au Sable has been declining since the crash. Especially since the lakers and walleye went nuts. That being said, there were always quite a few walleye in the au Sable. The difference is today there's not much to eat in April at the mouth of the river or the immediate area except planted smolts and they make easy targets. 

Some of the other area streams, although maintaining decent runs, have also slipped quite a bit over the last several years. I would have to say the run is probably less than half what it once was. I think this problem is because the systems are producing fewer wild fish. I am catching a higher percentage of hatchery fish than ever, yet fewer fish total. I blame most of this on stream degradation. Some of the upper stretches and tribs that used to be steelhead factories are in sad shape. It's still decent and we still have some good days, and I know some people who weren't there for the good old days think that they are now, but when's the last time you had a 40 fish day? Anyway, I am optimistic that we are on the right track to make some positive changes to the steelheading in the area.


----------



## Fishndude

I think the problem is something in the lake. If the rivers that have good natural reproduction have dwindling numbers, as well as the heavily planted rivers, then there are good numbers of Smolts out-migrating. What happens after they hit the lakes is Anybody's guess. I am sure the Lakers, Walleyes, and Pike feed on out-migrating smolts. But I don't see tons of boats out trolling Rainbow-pattern lures for those fish in late Spring. Some, but not a lot. 

Smelt numbers have steadily increased in lake Huron in recent years. There are lots of Shad, although I'm not aware of Steelhead eating them. I haven't seen an Alewife anywhere in the lake Huron watershed in decades. I know Steelhead eat a lot of insects/bugs. And plenty of the Steelhead I catch are fat, and healthy looking - although fish over 10# are pretty rare these days. 

I'm learning to love Walleye fishing.


----------



## andyotto

Fishndude said:


> I think the problem is something in the lake. If the rivers that have good natural reproduction have dwindling numbers, as well as the heavily planted rivers, then there are good numbers of Smolts out-migrating. What happens after they hit the lakes is Anybody's guess. I am sure the Lakers, Walleyes, and Pike feed on out-migrating smolts. But I don't see tons of boats out trolling Rainbow-pattern lures for those fish in late Spring. Some, but not a lot.
> 
> Smelt numbers have steadily increased in lake Huron in recent years. There are lots of Shad, although I'm not aware of Steelhead eating them. I haven't seen an Alewife anywhere in the lake Huron watershed in decades. I know Steelhead eat a lot of insects/bugs. And plenty of the Steelhead I catch are fat, and healthy looking - although fish over 10# are pretty rare these days.
> 
> I'm learning to love Walleye fishing./QUOTE]


I don’t think food is as big an issue in the lake right now. Almost every steelhead we caught this summer had a variety of bait in its belly. They were almost all fat with the exception of a couple drop backs. I think they are just getting eaten in large quantities. 




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fishndude

There are definitely a lot more Walleyes in the Ausable, and some other east-side rivers that didn't get any significant runs, a couple decades ago. And Walleyes are eating machines, year-round. And drop-back hen Walleyes really put the feedbag on. Maybe I need to invest in some Rainbow pattern cranks, and see what the spring brings?


----------

